# Just a warning! P/RR/S II is coming soon!



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats right P/RR/S disciples...I have been hard at work in my lab tweaking the training program so many of you have embraced (thanks so much by the way). I have used a "new" version of my program to bring my physique to its current all time best and soon I will be telling you guys about it as well as writing an article about it for either Musclemag or Ironman magazine.

So, buckle up ya'll, cause this is gonna be a bumpy ride!! (But the destination is awesome!)


----------



## Monolith (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't wait.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Jan 14, 2004)

w00t w00t i cant wait for this one


----------



## Aramo (Jan 14, 2004)

great... i  cant  wait


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Dont have it printed in muscle mag... That magazine is only good for the fitness models, the rest is just SHIT.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 14, 2004)

Man I can't wait to see this...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Awesome buddy! Looking forward to it!


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont have it printed in muscle mag... That magazine is only good for the fitness models, the rest is just SHIT.



All depends who buys it first and at what price.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 15, 2004)

thats great GP,cant wait to give it a try.


----------



## TKEYellow (Jan 15, 2004)

OOOOOOooooo don't tease, I want it now!!!!!!  lol, seriously though, I look forward to it, I've seen great results on your current one so far.


----------



## Var (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking forward to it!    Any idea of the time frame???


----------



## Monolith (Jan 15, 2004)

I think what's made your routine so successful is how straightforward it is.  I think it's perfect for beginners and intermediates, as it allows a person to lift with a good variation in intensity, volume, and rep range without having to know the science behind it.  Very effective for those of us who either dont know enough to tailor a workout specifically for ourselves, or dont have the time study the physiology to do so.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't wait to  see it Coach!  I am  excited to be starting the P/RR/S I program!!!  You rock!


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2004)

@Tank...love that sig bro...you are da man!
@Yellow...not teasing...coming soon! Glad you like the program!
@Var...as far as time frame I'm not sure...I have to finish writing a 2 part article for IRONMAN magazine (part I will be in the May 2004 issue) and 1-2 others...hopefully I can get this done quick and then present P/RR/S II here and in the magz.
@Monolith...thanks once again for your kind words.
@Sapphire...well, you just KNOW you're my girl!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes!! Bring it on  I'm ready for it 

Tell me though, how can you make the best eva programme even better


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yes!! Bring it on  I'm ready for it
> 
> Tell me though, how can you make the best eva programme even better



Well, the new one comes with a warning:

"Kids...don't try this at home..."


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2004)

As us southerners might say..........."hey ya'll, watch this!"


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 17, 2004)

Heeeyyyyyyy Gopro! I cannot wait until this one hits us. I must admit that I never tried your P/RR/S I program, BUT.....as soon as I find out about your P/RR/S II, I know I will have to hit it hard right away! I was instantly intrigued by the first, so I cannot wait! Oh,and Gopro....g'luck with everything,congrats on your all time personal best!


----------



## gopro (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by EvilEdDanzig *_
> Heeeyyyyyyy Gopro! I cannot wait until this one hits us. I must admit that I never tried your P/RR/S I program, BUT.....as soon as I find out about your P/RR/S II, I know I will have to hit it hard right away! I was instantly intrigued by the first, so I cannot wait! Oh,and Gopro....g'luck with everything,congrats on your all time personal best!



thanks very much...I am very excited about getting the new program out to everyone.


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 30, 2004)

GoPro - I probably have enough variations of P/RR/S 1 to last me for five years   Yet like every one else, I look forward to seeing P/RR/S 2.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

When will it be coming out gopro? I am really looking forward to checking it out.



> Dont have it printed in muscle mag... That magazine is only good for the fitness models, the rest is just SHIT.


Agreed.


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro - I probably have enough variations of P/RR/S 1 to last me for five years   Yet like every one else, I look forward to seeing P/RR/S 2.



LOL!


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> When will it be coming out gopro? I am really looking forward to checking it out.
> 
> 
> Agreed.



Well, its gonna be a little while b/c I am going into much more detail this time. More routines, more variations, more fine tuning. Its a big project but I'm hard at work.

Ironman magazine is running a 2 part training article of mine in May and June, but after that it should be P/RR/S!

And Musclemag has improved alot since I started writing for them. Much less fluff, more content.


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 30, 2004)

well i have done the max-ot from ast and then gopro's workout and my best results came from gopro's...i did both for a couple months each, and found that gopro's gave me way better results....  cant wait


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> well i have done the max-ot from ast and then gopro's workout and my best results came from gopro's...i did both for a couple months each, and found that gopro's gave me way better results....  cant wait



Thank you...much appreciated


----------



## njnpc (Jan 31, 2004)

can't wait to see what the new routine looks like


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

OK Eric you started this thread JANUARY 14th and it is now February 2nd. I think I have been patient enough damnit.  GIVE IT TO ME.  GIVE IT TO ME NOW DAMNIT!  I promise not to share it with anyone else here until you give the ok so in the meantime,,,GIVE ME WHAT YOU HAVE COMPLETED damnit.  Are you hearing me damnit??  Eric, I'm waiting damnit.  You've teased me with this program long before this thread so I should get it FIRST DAMNIT and there is no better time then the present Damnit!  Now caugh it Up damnit!!!   Please????   hahahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK Eric you started this thread JANUARY 14th and it is now February 2nd. I think I have been patient enough damnit.  GIVE IT TO ME.  GIVE IT TO ME NOW DAMNIT!  I promise not to share it with anyone else here until you give the ok so in the meantime,,,GIVE ME WHAT YOU HAVE COMPLETED damnit.  Are you hearing me damnit??  Eric, I'm waiting damnit.  You've teased me with this program long before this thread so I should get it FIRST DAMNIT and there is no better time then the present Damnit!  Now caugh it Up damnit!!!   Please????   hahahahahaha



Ummm, FS, did you want something?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2004)

The natives are getting restless.


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> The natives are getting restless.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2004)

good things come to those who wait. good things =mass, cuts etc.


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> good things come to those who wait. good things =mass, cuts etc.



True Dat!


----------



## njnpc (Feb 2, 2004)

How much longer gopro?  I have had great gains on the original routine posted here, I am dying to try the tweaked version.....


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by njnpc *_
> How much longer gopro?  I have had great gains on the original routine posted here, I am dying to try the tweaked version.....



I am seeing that I may need to post a preview for people to play with before the whole article is ready!


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, how about a sneak preview.  A basic outline.  Something, Gopro, you're killin' us!

JB


----------



## Monolith (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I am seeing that I may need to post a preview for people to play with before the whole article is ready!



Cha-ching 

Or how about give a few people the finalized routine privately, even using some sort of NDA, so it doesnt get leaked before its published.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ummm, FS, did you want something?



Oh go ahead and make jokes.  You won't be joking when I show up at your office in Florida, tie your ass to your desk and start going through all your files looking for the damn workout would ya Eric??  Wouldn't be joking then huu?  Oh noooo,  You would be whining as I'm whining now.  What comes around goes around.  Now,,,, FUNNYMAN,, I checked my PM box and to my surprise NO POWER/RR/SHOCK 2 routine!!!  Am I not making myself clear GOPRO?  OK Damnit (again with the damnit hehehe)  I'm not ASKING you to send me the workout,, I'm TELLING you too Damnit!!!  Now get the fingers busy and PM me the workout before you put me in a real tizzy!!!


***************8

to all those who do not know me this is only a joke to my good friend GOPRO.  If you ever saw what he looked like you would know there wouldn't be any tieing him down to his desk, I'd just send him a hooker, he would take her out to his car and then I'd go through his desk.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok on a more serious note GOPRO  (serious? HAHAHAHA) Please do not give these dudes and dudettes a sample of OUR workout.  Send it to only me and let me use it for 1 month so I can come in here and gloat for a few weeks about how big and pretty I'm getting while they all sit stagnant at home playing with girley man routines.  I think this would be Best GOPRO.. Send only to me for a month.  hehehehehehe


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ok on a more serious note GOPRO  (serious? HAHAHAHA) Please do not give these dudes and dudettes a sample of OUR workout.  Send it to only me and let me use it for 1 month so I can come in here and gloat for a few weeks about how big and pretty I'm getting while they all sit stagnant at home playing with girley man routines.  I think this would be Best GOPRO.. Send only to me for a month.  hehehehehehe




Hmmm, I am beginning to sense a way to get a few extra bucks in my pocket  

Can anyone say AUCTION!  

(FS, your posts are hilarious!)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

I try my friend.  hahahaha  Your the best GP.  Seriously though looking very forward to the workout.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone interested... Last week was SHOCK WEEK for me and HOLY CRAP.. was I shocked, HOW SORE I WAS!!!  OUCHIE!!  I loved it !!!  

This week is back to POWER.....


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Anyone interested... Last week was SHOCK WEEK for me and HOLY CRAP.. was I shocked, HOW SORE I WAS!!!  OUCHIE!!  I loved it !!!
> 
> This week is back to POWER.....



I love when you pop up in this thread Sapphy! Yup, back to power for you!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I love when you pop up in this thread Sapphy! Yup, back to power for you!



I like to make sure I am up to date on all of your wisdom Coach!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh go ahead and make jokes.  You won't be joking when I show up at your office in Florida, tie your ass to your desk and start going through all your files looking for the damn workout would ya Eric??  Wouldn't be joking then huu?  Oh noooo,  You would be whining as I'm whining now.  What comes around goes around.  Now,,,, FUNNYMAN,, I checked my PM box and to my surprise NO POWER/RR/SHOCK 2 routine!!!  Am I not making myself clear GOPRO?  OK Damnit (again with the damnit hehehe)  I'm not ASKING you to send me the workout,, I'm TELLING you too Damnit!!!  Now get the fingers busy and PM me the workout before you put me in a real tizzy!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me Fire...  I HAVE seen what he looks like up close and personal and he doesn't NEED a hooker... that is for sure.


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Believe me Fire...  I HAVE seen what he looks like up close and personal and he doesn't NEED a hooker... that is for sure.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey GoPro, looking forward to it...Just started using your training methods four weeks ago after using Mentzer's Heavy Duty...Thank You for sharing your knowledge, eager to hear more soon!


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALIENEGYPT *_
> Hey GoPro, looking forward to it...Just started using your training methods four weeks ago after using Mentzer's Heavy Duty...Thank You for sharing your knowledge, eager to hear more soon!



Hope you are enjoying the program. And you are welcome!

gp


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Just an F.Y.I.  ...........Gopro???   STILL WAITING BITCH!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Just an F.Y.I.  ...........Gopro???   STILL WAITING BITCH!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHA



Yeah, you and half of America big dawg!


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah, you and half of America big dawg!



LOL @ me!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

hahahaha  yea your funny.  funny funny funny but I'm not laughing...I'm shrinking. I need the workout!!!  Give me just one bodypart buddy!! Just one!!!!!!  PLeeezeee!@!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Well it's now sunday and I still don't have even one bodypart routine for Part Deuce.  damn him.  lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Prick teaser


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh man Riss isn't he though????  He shouldn't have even said anything!!!!  Can you imagine Gopro as a kid??   
Gopro:  Hey Billy want a piece of my delicious candy?
Billy:    Sure Ewick. I would wuv some of your candy.
GP:     Well you will have to wait 6 to 8 weeks because I don't have it yet.
Billy:  Well you suck Ewick.  Why would you offer me some if you don't have any?
GP;  Well I have some but just not for you YET! I just wanted to see if you were interested in my candy.
Billy:  Well I am interwested and I want some now.
GP:  Well Billy you will have to wait 6 to 8 weeks you little whiner!!
Billy You know if you weren't so big Ewick I would kick you.
GP:  Well go ahead and try Billy and you will never get any of my candy you little punk azz sister fuqer!!
Billy:  I'm telling my mommie you called me a sister fuqer!
GP;  You better not you punk ass bitch or I'll beat you up and put this stick up your ass!!
Billy:  OK GP I won't tell but can I have a piece of your candy now?
GP:  walks away grinning.
Billy:  Walks away other direction, head hung low mumbling to himself.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

That was classic 
I feel a new sig coming on 
The funniest part is it sounds true


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Gopros 1st sexual experience in College:

GP:  Well Doris did you have fun on our date at the bowling alley?
Doris: why yes Eric, You are a wonderful bowler.
GP:  Well Doris, I'm a good bowler because I'm so buffed and strong.  I really don't have to throw the ball straight because my sheer power knocks them all down.  Don't you think I'm hot?
Doris:  Well uhhhh....yea you look nice GP.
GP:  Doris I didn't ask you if I looked nice, I asked you if I looked hot! You know,, like all muscley?  I even covered myself in baby oil before our date so I glistened under the bowling alley lights so you would fall all over me.
Doris: yea well Eric. I said your ok. Can we just go inside now?
GP:  NOw I'm only OK??  Oh Doris I'm sorry but this just won't work out.
Doris: Look Eric, I'm a bit horney after all that bowling and I'm willing to have sex with you so lets just go inside.
GP: Absoluety NOT Doris, You just don't appreciate all my hard work doing the Power/Rep Range and Shock training that I've done over the years to prepare me for my 1st sexual experience with a female!  I'm sorry but I must go home alone.  PLease Leave!
Doris:  yea..OK...whatever....bye Eric.

Eric goes home yet another night..alone and slaps the Bishop as he looks at himself in a mirror admiring all his hard work.  He slaps away with thoughts of how to improve his P/RR/S routine and comes as he completes P/RR/S Part 2 in his head while looking at himself.
He thanks himself and goes to sleep.

hahahahahahahahahahaha  (oh boy he aint never giving Part 2 tto me now)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

You made my day Bro


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

hahahaha  I'm glad I made you laugh Riss, Wait till he sees it.  He is gonna kill me. hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG!!!!  I JUST REALIZED WHAT YOU DID!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA  YOU MADE THAT YOUR SIG!!!!  OH MAN I'M DYING OVER HEAR MAN. I THINK I JUST PEED MYSELF!!!!  OH MAN....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

And i'm keeping it till we get P/RR/SII


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh wow what a great Idea.  I should add some demoralizing sig regarding GOPRO too!!!  Then he will be so embarrassed he will be forced to give us the workout!!!  Maybe mine will say Gopro likes fondling little kitten private parts.  Or GOPRO is really a 4ft Circus midget pimp ho daddy.  I'll have to give this some thought.  I can almost see that workout in my mail!!!  yeaaay


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

I like the second one


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

hahahaha  yea me too.  I think he will be nicely offended by that one too!!  That one should surely get me a leg workout don't ya think?


----------



## Muscleparasite (Feb 8, 2004)

The only thing i find tough is that certain weights/benches in the gym are so spread apart that its hard to superset them.  Anyone have suggestions on that?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Well what can you do?  Example:  If your supersetting flat benches with inclines you just need to get to that second bench as quickly as you can.  Leave a towel or something on the seat or even a note as I used to do saying bench in use. When my gym wasn't that crouded I'd just give a hollar out... yo guys I'm supersetting on these 2 machines be done in a few minutes!!!   In short, you do whatever you have to.


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscleparasite *_
> The only thing i find tough is that certain weights/benches in the gym are so spread apart that its hard to superset them.  Anyone have suggestions on that?



When the gym is especially crowded try to use supersets that require only one bench or can be done in the same area, like:

flyes/bench press
stiff arm pulldowns/lat pulldowns
seated side lateral/seated dumbell press
preacher curl/barbell curl
cable overhead tri ext/tri pushdown


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

just popping in to see if this is a whore thread yet  and by golly look at what we have here


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, NOW AS TO MY FRIENDS FIRESTORM AND RISSOLE, I HAVE NOTICED THAT YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING A LITTLE FUN AT MY EXPENSE LATELY, HUH? YOU GUYS THINK YOU ARE SOOOOO FUNNY WITH YOUR LITTLE "SCENARIOS," HUH? GOPRO AND HIS CANDY AND GOPRO ON A DATE...VERY FUNNY FELLAS. WELL, LET ME WRITE A LITTLE SCENARIO FOR YOU...

RISSOLE: UMMM, YOU THINK GP IS GONNA GIVE US THE NEW WORKOUT NOW FIRE?
FIRE: OF COURSE HE IS...HE DOESN'T WANT TO HAVE TO DEAL WITH US TAUNTING HIM ANYMORE!
RISSOLE: I HOPE YOU'RE RIGHT.
FIRE: DON'T WORRY, I'M ALWAYS RIGHT 50% OF THE TIME.
RISSOLE: GOOD! WAIT....WHAT?
FIRE: WHAT?
RISSOLE: WHAT?
FIRE: SHHHHHH, HERE COMES GP!
RISSOLE: HEY, WHATS UP GP?
FIRE: YO...GP MY BUDDY, MY PAL! GP...GP...
RISSOLE: HE WALKED RIGHT BY!
FIRE: HE WAS ON HIS CELL...GO SEE IF YOU CAN HEAR WHAT HE IS SAYING...
GP: YUP, ITS ON THE WAY. UH HUH, I SENT IT TO YOU THIS MORNING! SHOULD BE IN YOUR PM BOX AT IRONMAG. YUP, THE COMPLETE P/RR/S II PROGRAM...
FIRE: RISSOLE, WHO'S HE TALKING TOO?
RISSOLE: SHHH, IM NOT SURE...
GP: I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU AGAIN FOR BEING SO PATIENT AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING MEAN ABOUT ME. AND I EVEN MAILED YOU A SECRET NEW SUPPLEMENT PROGRAM THAT WORKS HAND AND HAND WITH THE PROGRAM! OK, ENJOY AND GROW LIKE A WEED! OK, BUDDY. LATA TANK!

(AT THIS POINT IN OUR STORY, FIRE AND RISSOLE GO IN A CORNER AND CRY THEIR LITTLE EYES OUT UNTIL THEY FALL ASLEEP IN EACH OTHERS ARMS. WHEN THEY AWAKE THEY CAN FIGURE OUT THE LITTLE LESSON THEY HAVE LEARNED...  )


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

now that is some good comedy....however i think it would have been better if they over heard you talking to their wives  and how much they wanted you


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> OK, NOW AS TO MY FRIENDS FIRESTORM AND RISSOLE, I HAVE NOTICED THAT YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING A LITTLE FUN AT MY EXPENSE LATELY,
> 
> HE IS SAYING...
> GP: YUP, ITS ON THE WAY. UH HUH, I SENT IT TO YOU THIS MORNING! SHOULD BE IN YOUR PM BOX AT IRONMAG. YUP, THE COMPLETE P/RR/S II PROGRAM...




Thanks GP, I always knew patience had its rewards


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now that is some good comedy....however i think it would have been better if they over heard you talking to their wives  and how much they wanted you



I spoke to the wives right after I hung up with Tank!


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Thanks GP, I always knew patience had its rewards



how true!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> OK, NOW AS TO MY FRIENDS FIRESTORM AND RISSOLE, I HAVE NOTICED THAT YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING A LITTLE FUN AT MY EXPENSE LATELY, HUH? YOU GUYS THINK YOU ARE SOOOOO FUNNY WITH YOUR LITTLE "SCENARIOS," HUH? GOPRO AND HIS CANDY AND GOPRO ON A DATE...VERY FUNNY FELLAS. WELL, LET ME WRITE A LITTLE SCENARIO FOR YOU...
> 
> RISSOLE: UMMM, YOU THINK GP IS GONNA GIVE US THE NEW WORKOUT NOW FIRE?
> ...


 

 Damn you Tank  Isn't your alias "Doris" Tank??


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Hahahahahaha  that was some funny azz stuff GP.   hahahahahaha  
I noticed though Risss,, ummmmm...GP didn't add any smiley faces to his post!!  Think he is really mad at us buddy???  Man I hope not Riss,, I just hope he knows you started it and I was an innocent bystander dragged down by you!! 
I'll just kiss his ass some and he will forgive me.  He loves me!!  Right GP???  You still love me right????  (sweating)  lol

Anyone know Tanks home phone number?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now that is some good comedy....however i think it would have been better if they over heard you talking to their wives  and how much they wanted you



Oh put more thoughts into his head why don't you Jen!!!  well I neeever!!!!  Some friend you are.   You should be telling him to forgive us for we know not what we do and that we are his biggest fans and admirers. 
But NOOO Jen tells him to call our wives!!!!  Your going over my knee young lady!!!  lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hahahahahaha  that was some funny azz stuff GP.   hahahahahaha
> I noticed though Risss,, ummmmm...GP didn't add any smiley faces to his post!!  Think he is really mad at us buddy???  Man I hope not Riss,, I just hope he knows you started it and I was an innocent bystander dragged down by you!!
> I'll just kiss his ass some and he will forgive me.  He loves me!!  Right GP???  You still love me right????  (sweating)  lol
> ...


Care factor  Yeah i'm tuff  I can handle him  
Your such a brown noser


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

you two are such suckys 
i would put all three of you over my knee and spank you at once


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Riss I resemble that remark mister!!!  OOOPs I meant to say "resent"  lol

OHHH J'bo,,, I'm on top I'm on top!!  Spanking from J'bo.  Oh damn its good being bad.  lol


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you two are such suckys
> i would put all three of you over my knee and spank you at once



Oh c'mon babe. My butt is still sore from the spanking you gave me last night!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hahahahahaha  that was some funny azz stuff GP.   hahahahahaha
> I noticed though Risss,, ummmmm...GP didn't add any smiley faces to his post!!  Think he is really mad at us buddy???  Man I hope not Riss,, I just hope he knows you started it and I was an innocent bystander dragged down by you!!
> I'll just kiss his ass some and he will forgive me.  He loves me!!  Right GP???  You still love me right????  (sweating)  lol
> ...



I'm thinking in open chat..."The official apology to gopro thread," by Riss and Fire...


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 9, 2004)

You guys are hilarious!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

To my very bestest friend GOPRO,,,please go browse Open Chat.  
Yours truely,
Fire.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Riss I'm definitely getting it now dawg.  I did what he told me and I beat you to it.  That means I get it and you don't sucka!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you two are such suckys
> i would put all three of you over my knee and spank you at once



I don't think they would mind that too much; I know I wouldn't...


----------



## Muscleparasite (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> thanks very much...I am very excited about getting the new program out to everyone.


The volume is not too low on the shock week?  Just wondering because its intense, but shortened and im carb cycling and trying to deplete.  Or do I not need to deplete to get my BF super low?


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscleparasite *_
> The volume is not too low on the shock week?  Just wondering because its intense, but shortened and im carb cycling and trying to deplete.  Or do I not need to deplete to get my BF super low?



The volume is low on shock week for a reason! Too much volume with THAT type of intensity and overtraining becomes too big a possibility. Plus, if you do shock week right, you will be unable to do more than is listed!

As far as carb cycling, that doesn't have anything to do with your training really. It is mostly the lack of carbs that will deplete you.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Ha.... i'll still get it with no appology 
I ain't kiss assin no one 
Can i still get my spankin J


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

your not kissin my ass hey  we will see about that one


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Your not no one babe  i'd lick your ass


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

you dirty piggy you


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 10, 2004)

Phone numbers, hmmmm, wait, i forgot it, low on carbs you know!!!!!!! BOY DID YOU GUYS OPEN A CAN WORMS, lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Ha.... i'll still get it with no appology
> I ain't kiss assin no one
> Can i still get my spankin J


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_


Awww come on budy.... you know i is teasin


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you dirty piggy you


*oink* *oink*


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Phone numbers, hmmmm, wait, i forgot it, low on carbs you know!!!!!!! BOY DID YOU GUYS OPEN A CAN WORMS, lmao!!!!!!!



Ya know Tank I'd bet that when you were in school you brought the teacher an apple every day that you picked yourself. Sat in the front row.  I'd bet when someone shot a spitball you would raise your hand and tell the teacher too huu?  I confess teacher,,, Johnny did it!!"   Man your like Gopros little A student aren't you,,,You pocket protecter wearen, Brillcream in the hair sporten, flood pants white sock wearen, teachers pet you!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ya know Tank I'd bet that when you were in school you brought the teacher an apple every day that you picked yourself. Sat in the front row.  I'd bet when someone shot a spitball you would raise your hand and tell the teacher too huu?  I confess teacher,,, Johnny did it!!"   Man your like Gopros little A student aren't you,,,You pocket protecter wearen, Brillcream in the hair sporten, flood pants white sock wearen, teachers pet you!!!  hahahahahaha



Only difference being that he is the BIGGEST kid in school!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

And still got his ass kicked....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

now you are picking on the 'teachers pet?' man, you REALLY ain't gonna get that program now..


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ya know Tank I'd bet that when you were in school you brought the teacher an apple every day that you picked yourself. Sat in the front row.  I'd bet when someone shot a spitball you would raise your hand and tell the teacher too huu?  I confess teacher,,, Johnny did it!!"   Man your like Gopros little A student aren't you,,,You pocket protecter wearen, Brillcream in the hair sporten, flood pants white sock wearen, teachers pet you!!!  hahahahahaha


Tank the nerd boy, ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now you are picking on the 'teachers pet?' man, you REALLY ain't gonna get that program now..


 I have a secret..........


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> And still got his ass kicked....


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 17, 2004)

since i dont have my computer prob solved yet, all i have to say is , i see abs, i see abs.     i'm low on carbs, but i see abs.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> since i dont have my computer prob solved yet, all i have to say is , i see abs, i see abs.     i'm low on carbs, but i see abs.


Sorry mate you lookin at my gallery pics


----------



## ripperx (Feb 17, 2004)

gopro!


Do think I can begin your program, maybe with some modifications? What do you think and your recommendations? For more info on my situation go HERE


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sorry mate you lookin at my gallery pics


and once again....
  on you Riss.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ripperx *_
> gopro!
> 
> 
> Do think I can begin your program, maybe with some modifications? What do you think and your recommendations? For more info on my situation go HERE



Yes, you can start on a beginners version with no shock week.


----------



## ripperx (Feb 17, 2004)

thanks gopro, 

so a cycle would be 2 weeks instead of 3 then.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> The natives are getting restless.


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ripperx *_
> thanks gopro,
> 
> so a cycle would be 2 weeks instead of 3 then.



Yes, what you would do is go with...

-power
-power
-rep range
-REPEAT

*If your main goal is strength.

-power
-rep range
-rep range

*If your main goal is size.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, what you would do is go with...
> 
> -power
> ...



Am I doing the workout designed for gaining size? 
You know I want to be bigger than YOU!!!


----------



## ripperx (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks gopro. hahahh sapphire.

Anyway, I undestand that fo rthe power week, you do a weight level that you can only do about 4-6 reps.  How about for the rep week? Do you just lower the weight level until you can do the 10-12 reps? Also, what are the # of sets recommended for the power and rep weeks? At least 3?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Am I doing the workout designed for gaining size?
> You know I want to be bigger than YOU!!!


That wont be hard Saph


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> That wont be hard Saph



POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK STATUS:

MEMBER-RISSOLE
STATUS-BANNED
PROGNOSIS-CRITICAL
LIFE LINES-0


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ripperx *_
> thanks gopro. hahahh sapphire.
> 
> Anyway, I undestand that fo rthe power week, you do a weight level that you can only do about 4-6 reps.  How about for the rep week? Do you just lower the weight level until you can do the 10-12 reps? Also, what are the # of sets recommended for the power and rep weeks? At least 3?



Remember, it is not "rep week," but "rep range week." By rep range we mean hitting the muscle with VARIOUS amounts of reps. Here is an example for chest:

-bench press...3 x 7-10
-incline bench press...3 x 10-13
-cable crossover...2 x 14-17

So, you see, the first exercise requires one rep range and the next two slightly higher rep ranges.

Pick three exercises and do no more than 2-3 WORK sets of each.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK STATUS:
> 
> MEMBER-RISSOLE
> ...


 You know i loves ya bud...

has any body else ever written you poetry??


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 18, 2004)

i thought it was funny gp


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

great minds think alike


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

I thought it was funny too, not true , but still funny!!!  Good one Ris!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK STATUS:
> 
> MEMBER-RISSOLE
> ...



This is funny as well.....


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK STATUS:
> 
> MEMBER-RISSOLE
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> not true


Thats the whole reason its funny  Thanks Saph 
GP seems to be rather touchy without his appology...... Something your not telling us mate?? You having a cycle of a different type???


----------



## ripperx (Feb 23, 2004)

gopro,

Here's what I've come up with based on your P/RR/RR program. 

4-Day Split
===========

Monday: chest/delts (front/side)/calves
Tuesday: lats/rear delt/traps/low back/abs
Thursday: quads/hams/calves
Friday: bis/tris/forearms/abs 

3-Dat Split
===========

Monday: chest/back/abs
Wednesday: quads/hams/calves
Friday: delts/bis/tris


POWER Week
===========

Chest
-----
Chest Press (HS): 3 x 4-6
Incline Press (HS): 3 x 4-6
Decline Press (HS): 3 x 4-6

Back
----
Lateral Pull Down: 2-3 x 4-6
Iso-Lateral Row (HS): 3 x 4-6
Iso-Lateral Low Row (HS): 3 x 4-6

Delts
-----
Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press (HS): 2-3 x 4-6
Lateral Raise Machine: 2-3 x 4-6
Reverse Fly Machine: 2-3 x 4-6

Arms
----
Preacher Curl: 2 x 4-6
Hammer Curl: 2 x 4-6
Seated Dip (HS): 3 x 4-6
Cable pushdown: 2 x 4-6

Legs
----
Leg Press (45 Degree): 3 x 4-6
Leg Extension: 2 x 4-6
Lying Leg Curl: 3 x 4-6

REP RANGE Week
==============

Chest
-----
Chest Press (HS): 3 x 8-10
Incline Press (HS): 3 x 6-8
Flye: 2 x 10-12


Back
----
Lateral Pull Down: 2 x 6-8
Iso-Lateral Row (HS): 2 x 8-10
Iso-Lateral Low Row (HS): 2 x 10-12

Delts
-----
Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press (HS): 2 x 6-8
Lateral Raise Machine: 2-3 x 8-10
Cable Lateral Raise: 2 x 10-12

Arms
----
Alternating Dumbell Curl: 2 x 6-8
Cable Curl: 2 x 8-10
Seated Dip (HS): 3 x 6-8
Cable pushdown: 2 x 8-10

Legs
----
Leg Press (45 Degree): 3 x 12-15
Leg Extension: 2 x 8-10
Hack Squat: 3 x 10-12
Lying Leg Curl: 2 x 6-8


* HS = Hammer Strength


Is it best to replace the machines with free weights where possible? What would you add/remove from the above exercises? Also, a few sections of the body parts were cut down from your routine, so would this fit better in a 3-day split? The only thing is that I see the 4-day split having a seperate day for legs. Will having a 3-Day split be not as good as a 4-day split for results? In your suggested splits, would the recommended leg routines cover the "quads/hams/calves"? Did you have any routines for the abs, calves, and forarms that you would incorporate into the current program? I am going to start the program on Monday (tommorow), so I would love to see any changes or suggestions. 

Sorry for so many questions, I would really apprecaite your help. Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats the whole reason its funny  Thanks Saph
> GP seems to be rather touchy without his appology...... Something your not telling us mate?? You having a cycle of a different type???



Yes, I'm cycling Krispy Kremes with Dunkin Doughnuts, 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. They are very anabolic but cause much anger and aggression!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll have to try that, getting cut is such hard work and if your cycling that then it will have to work for me


----------



## Sauron (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'll have to try that, getting cut is such hard work and if your cycling that then it will have to work for me



AND if Ris and GP are cycling donuts... then I am too!!  Speaking of cycles... I AM PMSing and really really want something good to eat.  BUT I will have a protein shake instead....


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> AND if Ris and GP are cycling donuts... then I am too!!  Speaking of cycles... I AM PMSing and really really want something good to eat.  BUT I will have a protein shake instead....



Good girl. Go take a bite outta Chris or something.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

Your such a good girl Saph


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> .


I totaly agree PreM


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

I was just curious as to if this has been released yet  

I know a few "special" people have been using it...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Good girl. Go take a bite outta Chris or something.


I never BITE ............


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your such a good girl Saph


Oh thank you Sweet Rissy, with the six pack abs!!  YOU know I would never bite my man, don't you???


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh thank you Sweet Rissy, with the six pack abs!!  YOU know I would never bite my man, don't you???


Almost an 8 pack now hunny  And you can bite me if you want


----------



## MissOz (Mar 24, 2004)

is the new training system suitable for females..? ,I am asking because most of your replies, re: the new training system ,are from guys ..not women ???


----------



## MissOz (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Almost an 8 pack now hunny  And you can bite me if you want




SHOW US YA ABS!!!! Riss.xx


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> is the new training system suitable for females..? ,I am asking because most of your replies, re: the new training system ,are from guys ..not women ???


Hey Sim, this is the programme that i do....
I think the reson not many girls use it is cause it incoporates a heavy week (4-6 reps) But of course a few do and reep the benefit  I think you should try it 
Also, you can get to see my abs in full flight tomorrow arvo when i come down for some protien


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> is the new training system suitable for females..? ,I am asking because most of your replies, re: the new training system ,are from guys ..not women ???



I am doing GP's P/RR/SS program right now.  This week is power week where I have to lift very heavy for 6-8 reps max.  Today is legs... here is my wo for today.....

-LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 6-8
-SMITH MACH SQUATS...2 X 6-8
-BUTT BLASTER...3 X 15-20
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 6-8
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 6-8
-LEG PRESS CALF RAISE...4 X 6-8

My fav is SHOCK week!!  OUCHIE!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Almost an 8 pack now hunny  And you can bite me if you want



An 8 pack!!  WOW Ris you are H O T!!  
  

I never bite....  HARD anyway.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> An 8 pack!!  WOW Ris you are H O T!!
> 
> 
> I never bite....  HARD anyway.


I think you know what i like


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

hey ris..
(pppst, ris)
Not sure if u know this...but in your avi..you're nekkid....
thought u might like to know...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought there was something funny goin on... 
It shows the 10 pack  
You should see the 2 pics i had to leave out to get the avi to fit


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

lucky, 'cause I'm sure you would have gotten a lot of 'cold there, isn't it, Ris?"


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

Twernt that bad 
I did a quad shot and tucked the old fella between the legs then painted on some dacks


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

Ummm, can we stop talking about Ris and nakedness now?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

sure, let's talk about...J'bo and HER nekkidness.....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

Now your talkin  Or Saph and her nekidness


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ummm, can we stop talking about Ris and nakedness now?



How about the program?  Do I have to pay you for it or is it still in development?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How about the program?  Do I have to pay you for it or is it still in development?


 
I'm with you, i dont want to even read about naked guys and talk of hot naked girls are only a tease for me.  I need a good w/o so someone would want to get me nekid


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How about the program?  Do I have to pay you for it or is it still in development?



You gotta pay, and pay big


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2004)

no i am not getting naked for you or Ris, you can keep your damn workout, so there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> no i am not getting naked for you or Ris, you can keep your damn workout, so there


----------



## MissOz (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am doing GP's P/RR/SS program right now.  This week is power week where I have to lift very heavy for 6-8 reps max.  Today is legs... here is my wo for today.....
> 
> -LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
> ...



that's a highly advanced training program,not for the weak hearted .......You'd wannna be getting some awesome results from it ..?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> no i am not getting naked for you or Ris, you can keep your damn workout, so there


 Did i ask you too.......
You got some tickets on yourself boy


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MissOz *_
> that's a highly advanced training program,not for the weak hearted .......You'd wannna be getting some awesome results from it ..?



Oh man  was it a tough workout!  Sooooo sore today, my booty is killing me!!   quads too for that matter. 
Results???  Hmmm...  I have to say I have gotten VERY strong... I lift more than most guys at the gym.  You wouldn't know it by looking at me (still a bit too skinny).     BUT I owe it ALL to GP and his customed workouts.  I DO pay him... and have been for a year now, but it's worth EVERY penny.
 

BTW I am very strong hearted!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did i ask you too.......
> You got some tickets on yourself boy


OK Ris... your bod is freaking awesome!!  Is is hot in here???????????????????  I LIKE the nekkid pics of RIS!!!!!!  
J'Bo is smokin' too, but Ris is more my type......


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, Ris is pretty hot now isn't he!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

um..rock? You been hanging around John H. lately? 
Something you wanna get off your chest? Come out of some closet?


Was'sup, bud?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um..rock? You been hanging around John H. lately?
> Something you wanna get off your chest? Come out of some closet?
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! This no carbs must be affecting my head!!  Can't believe I said that!...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> OK Ris... your bod is freaking awesome!!  Is is hot in here???????????????????  I LIKE the nekkid pics of RIS!!!!!!
> J'Bo is smokin' too, but Ris is more my type......


I think your mine too baby  I got more nekid than that 



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, Ris is pretty hot now isn't he!


Settle down boy.......


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think your mine too baby  I got more nekid than that


feel free not to...I don't think ol' rock could handle it..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> feel free not to...I don't think ol' rock could handle it..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey GOPRO!
If ya wouldn hurry up with the final recipe of the much anticipated and awaited w/ baited breath workout, we could stop whorring in this thread!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

It's a good whoring thread though cause those of us in here are like minded


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah we all like Ris's abs!!  Hubba Hubba!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

speak for yourself, woman!

I admire the hard work he's done  to achieve his leanness....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah we all like Ris's abs!!  Hubba Hubba!!


Stop it woman.... Your making me hard.... i mean.... blush 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> speak for yourself, woman!
> 
> I admire the hard work he's done  to achieve his leanness....


Thank you 'o' Great and Gracious Leader.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I think Riss is allergic to Vegemite... Its making him all bumpy


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats what it is..... 
I can hear GP now.... "can we not turn this into a thread about meatball's abs please....."


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh man  was it a tough workout!  Sooooo sore today, my booty is killing me!!   quads too for that matter.
> Results???  Hmmm...  I have to say I have gotten VERY strong... I lift more than most guys at the gym.  You wouldn't know it by looking at me (still a bit too skinny).     BUT I owe it ALL to GP and his customed workouts.  I DO pay him... and have been for a year now, but it's worth EVERY penny.
> 
> ...



All you are gonna say is you've gotten really strong? Ummm, are you going to tell me that your body has not significantly changed from when we started? Before you were thin but soft, now you are lean and made of stone. Don't piss me off girl


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> All you are gonna say is you've gotten really strong? Ummm, are you going to tell me that your body has not significantly changed from when we started? Before you were thin but soft, now you are lean and made of stone. Don't piss me off girl



I am sorry GoPro, don't be mad at me!! 

 YES you are right, I am much more muscular and hard, absolutely!!!  You know I am a bit critical of myself... you know I want MORE!!!
Please see quote in sig....  


I am very sorry Sweetie, you know how much I respect, admire and adore you!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am sorry GoPro, don't be mad at me!!
> 
> YES you are right, I am much more muscular and hard, absolutely!!!  You know I am a bit critical of myself... you know I want MORE!!!
> ...



Yes, I understand...and I forgive you, but you must give yourself more credit. People tell you almost everyday how amazing you look...body of a rock hard 20 year old!

I know you want more and you'll have it. I know about the sig...I've been at it for 15 years and I'm just getting started!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, I understand...and I forgive you, but you must give yourself more credit. People tell you almost everyday how amazing you look...body of a rock hard 20 year old!
> 
> I know you want more and you'll have it. I know about the sig...I've been at it for 15 years and I'm just getting started!



I hear ya...  I think everyone is their own harshest critic...  unfortunately.  

For the record, I am just getting started too!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I hear ya...  I think everyone is their own harshest critic...  unfortunately.



True. Now let me and my skinny ass body get back to work!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 26, 2004)

i knew that i would find you two gabbin in GP's thread 
wanted to come in and give you both  es and say 

things are going well but VERY busy. 

GP the power/rep/shock got me up to 270lb leg press  thanks toots


----------



## Art (Mar 27, 2004)

270 pound = 122 Kgs
Uh oh... that's more than some blokes who think they are lean :shock:

I had a look at the first P/RR/S program, and I will need to pay
a personal trainer to teach me some of the excersises.
Art.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Art *_
> 270 pound = 122 Kgs
> Uh oh... that's more than some blokes who think they are lean :shock:
> 
> ...


ahhhh..... no you dont...... you need to apply the grey matter in between your ears...... go to www.exrx.net you can find every exercise for every body part there.


----------



## Art (Mar 27, 2004)

That link don't work 
But it was given to me buy someone else at some stage:
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

I thought I might hurt myself if I try new machines/excersises without proper direction???

I'm only leg pressing 105Kgs at the moment,
and I've got way bigger muscles than a girl 

Throw another shrimp on the BBQ and all that too 
Art.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

If you are unsure, ask someone who works at the gym. 

We dont put "prawns" on the barbie either 
Now Yabbies..... there's something to put on the barbie 
Pete


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok everyone, have no fear...The Gopro link man is here 
Just click my link and see all gopros stuff.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> If you are unsure, ask someone who works at the gym.
> 
> We dont put "prawns" on the barbie either
> Now Yabbies..... there's something to put on the barbie
> Pete


cats and dogs by chance!!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> All you are gonna say is you've gotten really strong? Ummm, are you going to tell me that your body has not significantly changed from when we started? Before you were thin but soft, now you are lean and made of stone. Don't piss me off girl



I need more Saph pics to make a sound decision about that.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I need more Saph pics to make a sound decision about that.


 You'd be bored...


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i knew that i would find you two gabbin in GP's thread
> wanted to come in and give you both  es and say
> 
> things are going well but VERY busy.
> ...


Anything I can do for your body is my pleasure


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Anything I can do for your body is my pleasure


----------

